
Leaked audios: US embassy and opposition organised coup in Bolivia (Spanish) - sudoaza
https://www.jornada.com.mx/ultimas/politica/2019/11/12/revelan-audios-que-ligan-a-la-oposicion-y-a-eu-en-la-asonada-6709.html
======
rasabatino
Evo Morales tried to run for a 4th term against the law (Bolivia has a 2 term
limit, but Evo claimed the first one didn't count). He called a referendum to
change the term limits and got shot down. He ran for the elections anyway and
"won". The day after the electoral body of Bolivia confirmed that election was
rigged. The military then asked him to step down.

I can't understand why Evo is viewed so favorably in the USA.

------
padraic7a
I don't know anything about the quality of the source publication* but for
anyone who is interested here is a Google translation to English:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.jornada.com.mx%2Fultimas%2Fpolitica%2F2019%2F11%2F12%2Frevelan-
audios-que-ligan-a-la-oposicion-y-a-eu-en-la-asonada-6709.html)

* Chomsky described it as "maybe the only real independent newspaper in the hemisphere" [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Jornada](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Jornada)

------
sudoaza
The article cites this leak which is in English
[https://bbackdoors.wordpress.com/2019/10/08/us-hands-
against...](https://bbackdoors.wordpress.com/2019/10/08/us-hands-against-
bolivia-part-i/)

